
Silicon Valley Ruined Work Culture - pmoriarty
https://www.wired.com/story/how-silicon-valley-ruined-work-culture/
======
artsyca
Listen y'all there's a lot of comments in here about dress and culture and it
boils down to the 'no true Scotsman' argument which you can look up on
Wikipedia

No true professional can be casual period and casual culture doesn't scale
anywhere beyond the bullshit we're seeing all over the tech industry

A lot of people will try to use silly outdated counter examples about people
who dress professionally but aren't and people who don't dress professionally
but are

Put that shit on a two by two matrix and find the fucking golden quadrant you
wannabe software specialists

~~~
Ill_ban_myself
Is anyone else hearing a lot of _sniffing_ when artsyca unmutes Microsoft
teams? I thought we were switching to slackerzomba or whatever

~~~
artsyca
I'm not even sure what that means but have an upvote

------
dvtrn
After reading some of these comments I needed a cleanse _of sorts_. I suspect
I'm not the only one.

[https://fs.blog/2014/05/hunter-s-thompson-to-hume-
logan/](https://fs.blog/2014/05/hunter-s-thompson-to-hume-logan/)

------
artsyca
Quite tellingly the first paragraph mentions casual dress

~~~
artsyca
Casual dress goes with casual culture which is inherently toxic at scale

~~~
toomuchtodo
Can you be more specific about casual culture being inherently toxic at scale?
I ask because I prefer a casual work culture (and casual dress), because in
the grand scheme of things, most work isn’t that important. We’re not saving
lives, we just pushing bits around. And I doubt you care what I’m wearing if
I’m saving you’re life.

~~~
artsyca
You said it yourself dude

~~~
artsyca
You said it yourself but I'll spell it out anyway

What you're saying essentially is you're not that invested in your work

That has societal repercussions in an organization when so many people who are
essentially uninvested show up to work on any given day there's an unspoken
ethos of defeatism that permeates every interaction

The casual clothing is a smell like any other in code that indicates precisely
this bullshit mentality and it doesn't scale beyond the very initial phases

~~~
toomuchtodo
I get paid and the work gets done. I don’t have to be passionate about it.
It’s just work.

I recommend introspection as it relates to life choices and identity. Nobody
cares about their job on their death bed, only wishing they had prioritized
more time with friends, family, and loved ones. Work backwards from there, and
optimize to be happy with what you valued and how you spent your life. A job
generates income, but is not who you are as a human.

TLDR Treating work as just work, and not something of significant importance,
is not toxic IMHO. On the contrary, it is the healthiest way to address it as
a necessary (for now) part of our lives. YMMV. Good luck.

~~~
artsyca
> only wishing they had prioritized more time with friends, family, and loved
> ones.

That's the point dude why would you spend a whole life passionlessly working
like an emotionless robot only to regret not being with your friends?

~~~
toomuchtodo
The money part pays for everything else.

~~~
artsyca
So the tradeoff is doing something you don't particularly value in exchange
for something you do value I feel like you're ripping yourself off

